# Australian X-Trail has a new Identity



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I'd let you know that the Australian X-Trail community can now be clearly identified by the newly designed and developed bumper sticker that would go on as many Australian Exy's as possible 

This ticker was design and developed locally by members of the Aussie X-Trail community.

We're very proud of this achievement. 

Have a look.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks great!! Very sharp yet simple design.

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Looks great!! Very sharp yet simple design.
> 
> Greg


Thank you Greg


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

WoW-onderful

Love that one...

Considering overseas shippment???

I would love putting a sticker like that one at my Xty.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> WoW-onderful
> 
> Love that one...
> 
> ...


Hi Manuel and thanks for your comments 

We're just about to start selling it within Australia, so we have not considered overseas orders yet, but if we do get enough interest, I guess we can figure something out for you guys.

It's your turn to come-up with Exy designs and we can then swap stickers between our countries


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

That is Cool Jalal :thumbup: 

It would be nice if we could get an "Canadian X-Trail Owners/Club" Sticker going as well


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> That is Cool Jalal :thumbup:
> 
> It would be nice if we could get an "Canadian X-Trail Owners/Club" Sticker going as well


Thanks Viper 

You guys can start coming-up with suggestions and designs of your own. It's not easy as it took us nearly 3 months to gather all suggestions, come-up withe final design and vote for it, then finally having it mass printed )professionally) but it was all part of the fun and everyone enjoyed it.

You guys will enjoy the end result too and it would be great to have stickers from different xtrail clubs around the world on the Exy :thumbup: 

So, my suggestion is that a new thread is created for this purpose and start from there and I can help you guys with some ideas 

I hope this is not against NissanForums.com rules and regulations, but it would not and should not affect the integrity of this site.


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

*Canada has its owners club badge*

this is what i came up with as a sketch for the canadian owners club

"http://jasonstein0.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/canadaxtr.jpg"

link doesn't work copy paste to browser


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Very nice*



JayTrail said:


> this is what i came up with as a sketch for the canadian owners club
> 
> http://jasonstein0.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/canadaxtr.jpg
> 
> link doesn't work copy paste to browser


Hi Jay,

Very nice 1st attempt and I like the idea of keeping the On-Road, Off-Road, On-Line slogan unified between the different xtrail clubs and this gives us a common ground to be associated with 

One suggestion I would make, is to try and use and single font for the sticker and also consider the visibility factor of other xtrailers/cars driving behind you.

By using orange font on a red background, the visibility will be reduced.

I also can't see the URL being mentioned in your attempt and this is a very important message to include on the sticker.


Well, at least it's a start and others are encouraged to participate :thumbup: 

Given the Canadian flag colurs, I would think that the map needs to be reflected on a yellow background with either bright red letters/font or black.

I have hosted the pic on ImageShack for easier viewing


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

If anybody needs/wants Nissan Font for design purposes, send me a PM with his/her e-mail


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> If anybody needs/wants Nissan Font for design purposes, send me a PM with his/her e-mail


Hey Manual, I have one as well LOL 

Only found it after we finished designing the Australian sticker, what a shame, it was a bit late


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yikes, anyway, if anybody want/need, PM


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey guys I tried my hand at it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thinspirits/12351916/ 

Dont mind the other pics :thumbup: That was my trip to Cancun.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Awesome :thumbup: 

Very nice, especially with that Nissan Font 

Hey Manuel: If this is the font you have, it's much better than mine  can you please email it to me if you don't mind?



Thinspirits said:


> Hey guys I tried my hand at it.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thinspirits/12351916/
> 
> Dont mind the other pics :thumbup: That was my trip to Cancun.


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

*Good JOB!!!*

Wow good job, i hope there are more attempt i want to see what everyone else can come up with!!!! Keep it up guys


----------

